# Consult at Smith Ridge (Dr. Goldstein's office)



## 051977 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi all, as promised here is an abridged version of the consult.

I meet with Dr. Alex and I loved her. They are doing BNA blood work, nutritional analysis, and an allergy test. That will take about 2 weeks and then she will call me to tell me what supplements to give and what foods to give. She prefers the raw diet or home cooked. She gave me a hand-out on what the proportions should be, if I am going to prepare it myself. She encouraged no grains and very little potato. She likes a rotation diet b/c dogs are less likely to become allergic to something they are exposed to over and over. 

The vet called Akbar a red head b/c he has a lot of red pigment in his coat and told me that Red heads are more immune sensitive than other GSDs. We discussed Akbar’s elevated ALTs and high cholesterol and she explained how that is all connected the IBD. Funny how the other vet was not sure why Akbar’s cholesterol and ALTs were elevated. Akbar’s folate is also low so she explained how inflammation in the small intestine makes it impossible for him to absorb it. Akbar has been scratching his paws so she told me to put Medicated body powder from Gold Bond. We talked about the cobalamin injections and she told me that if he is having loose stools, then he needs the injections but otherwise there was no need. 

She said that the seasons (spring, summer and fall, not winter) can bring about changes with Akbar immune system again and that I might see a negative change. She mentioned stress and how it affects IBD and strongly encourage me to take him out and not restrict his exercise b/c a dog without exercised is a more stressed out dog. She said neutering is not a good option for dogs with a sensitive immune system. Neutering affects the adrenal glands and cortisol production. 

I asked about their supplements b/c I was a bit leery. I told her that I tried so many different things and she explained how everything has to be done at the "RIGHT" time for things to work.


For now I am feeding the same diet and continuing with the prednisone until I hear from her. Feel free to ask me questions. Not sure how much of the consult is relevant or repetitive. 

I will report back once I get a list of the supplements. Dr. Goldstein himself reviews the lab work and designs a supplement and nurtitional program for each dog.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I was so looking forward to it. Sounds really great. One of our dogs has a suspicion of IBD and we are really struggling right now - need to run more tests. She was taken off her raw diet onto a low residue cooked diet (with lots of potatoe or white rice and little protein like fish or rabbit) and things went downhill from there... We are seeing the vet tomorrow for more tests etc. and deal with her sudden and huge weight loss. I hope I will be able to find a way (financial and I live in Canada) to see Dr. Goldstein or Dr. Alex too if I don't find my options here satisfactory. 
It sounds all very positive! Good wishes for you and Akbar!!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Wow, that's great- to finally get answers and real solutions.







I wish more vets would be so considerate and offer to treat their clients to such high standards. I understand not everyone would be able to afford it -or would even have interest in it-, but to those who are, it would be wonderful to get such a service from other vets too. I'm impressed!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

REally interesting about the red-head. Max too is a redhead and seems to have similar issues. He has the cholesterol, but not the ALT. If there is any more info regarding the ALT and IBD, I would love to hear it.

I've probably looked at that BNA stuff off and on for the last 7 years. I am really curious to see how that goes, and hope you'll keep posting about it. 

Also VERY interesting about the neutering and the adrenal/cortisol. I've been wondering something very similar. I *know* that Max has some adrenal issues, and I believe that his hormonal balance has been off since he was neutered. Has Akbar been neutered, or were you discussing having this done? Once that has been done, I"m wondering how to best support the immune system and the adrenals.

Everything else that was said seems consistent with my belief system. Sounds like a great consult


----------



## 051977 (Dec 29, 2005)

Akbar is intact. I guess that is about the only thing i did right. Dr. Alex just wanted to know if I was considering it for the future and I said no. She agreed. She said he is very mild mannered and not aggressive at all, so in his situation there is no reason to neuter him.

No idea about supporting the Immune system and the adrenals. I could probably ask, I am just not sure she will be able to give me a simple answer. I have to speak to her in a week when the results are in.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Consult at Smith Ridge (Dr. Goldstein's office*

Be sure to take good notes and get copies of all the results for your files at home (and to share







). Do keep us posted!


----------

